# Which one is the best education course?



## Purple.diamondz (5 March 2006)

Hi All,

I am thinking to take some courses about shares trading. 

Just wondering if any of you know the best share trading course available in Sydney? 

Amongst all courses available in Sydney, Its really hard to find the best. Pls kindly help me.

Thanks in advance.

Cheerz,
Purple.


----------



## Strw23 (5 March 2006)

Purple, do a search of the forums and you should be able to find the answers you need. Im a big fan of Home Trader. Check this post for more details.

Scott

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2849


----------

